# Couldn’t resist adding new goat



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

Bought this boy today major impulse purchase but I like his colors and got good horns for his age.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes, he is a very pretty boy! Is he going to be a breeding buck or just a pet wether?


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Yes, he is a very pretty boy! Is he going to be a breeding buck or just a pet wether?


Pet wether.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking boy.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

He will get bigger horns if you chose apron instead of castration.  Wishing him a very happy life under the web camera!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Aprons cause frustration and aggression. The ability to mate isn't there, but the drive to mate is. The drive to fight still is there, too. If he is to be a pet, please wether him.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good looking young fellow. I like that color, too.
Goat math got you. lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Jupp, goat math ...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Cutie (dance) I understand not being able to resist those wittle goat noses and ears and eyes and GOSH JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING about them (headsmash) How are goats so cute? We'll never know.

I almost broke my rule and wanted to rescue two alpine gals now that we've got the space -- but I didn't think Eddie and Freddie would appreciate sisters. (embarrassed)


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Cutie (dance) ... How are goats so cute?


I guess they are born that way ...

Or maybe we are. After all, not all humans like goats.


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I almost broke my rule and wanted to rescue two alpine gals now that we've got the space -- but I didn't think Eddie and Freddie would appreciate sisters. (embarrassed)


Why not? Maybe that is exactly what they long for! But you will now never know, of course.


----------

